# Wwyd?



## Ackray (Feb 11, 2004)

What would you do if you bought a dipe that everyone seemed to be raving about and when you got it the workMomship was pretty unacceptable to sell? I'm so dissapointed! But I don't want to offend the wahm by complaining/asking for a refund because from all of the posts, I am clearly alone in my thinking.

UGH!







What should I do? This is the second really dissapointing WAHM thing that I have bought in the past month or so.

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Stevie (Jun 20, 2004)

If everyone's raving, I would think the WAHM would be more than happy to take it back, refund your $ and re sell it herself. I would if it were me


----------



## saharasky (Dec 20, 2002)

ditto. Don't really want to lose out on the shipping though ...and it's useable ...just not resaleable.

ETA ... turns out Stephanie and I are talking about the same wahm. I'm just going to re-serge it myself with better thread and save it for baby. Then someday when it's well loved and softer I will give it away to someone who could really use it.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Anyone want to PM me so I make sure not to make the mistake of buying and being disappointed? I hate when that happens!
I would contact the WAHM though, if it were me I would want to know.


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Who who who???







: Me must know.


----------



## Maeve (Feb 21, 2004)

I want to know, too!


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

I told the WAHM(in my situation) and she offered much more than a refund and was VERY nice. You may have just gotten one with a "boo-boo"

(who is it,







)


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

I've had a few things that were popular and some hyena stuff that I thought wasn't sewn well or had other issues. I see things get raved about and I realize that people seem to rave about things the minute they get it without using it and washing it for awhile. I guess I would assume that if its popular it is of good quality but I know now that isn't always the case. Its a bummer.


----------



## orangecanoe (Aug 3, 2003)

I had this issue with some soaker shorts I bought a while back and I didn't notice the issue at first and found a way to remedy it myself, but now every time I see people rave about this wahm or get excited about a stocking I kind of







because I can't be the only one who had this issue. I even feel the need to be evasive now because I can't think of a tactful way to give a review, kwim?


----------



## twindaze (Aug 13, 2002)

Who is it? Can someone PM me? If I buy anything it will be a MAJOR splurge for me so I have to be careful. That's great that she offered a refund.

Jenny


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Quote:

I realize that people seem to rave about things the minute they get it without using it and washing it for awhile.
I know what you mean. I used to do that too.


----------



## Alstrameria (Sep 8, 2002)

T SEEPAE, what fold do you use to side pin a prefold? And please pm also if you are going to pm...


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

could someone pm me the wahm y'all are talking about? i think i might have recently purchased 2 things and I have a minor issue with one but haven't used the other... and now I'm







.


----------



## mals*nutrition (Jul 23, 2004)

would someone also PM me? b/c just last week i read rave reviews about a WAHM and i ran to put a custom order in. i got it and am really dissapointed. i wonder if it's the same WAHM? i don't think i'll do anything about it since she was so sweet though...

thanks!


----------



## allformyboys (Jun 17, 2003)

Make sure you leave an honest fair review so people will know too.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alstrameria*







T SEEPAE, what fold do you use to side pin a prefold? And please pm also if you are going to pm...

still havent put together my how to, will post it as soon as I remember


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

I'd like to know who it is too, I think I know and I want to place another order with her but I'm hesitant. Can someone PM me please?


----------



## ChaiBee (May 25, 2004)

I'd like to know as well







.


----------



## huntersmommy (Dec 28, 2003)

me too.


----------



## nym (Sep 6, 2003)

I want to know too! Because I am nosy, and I hate not knowing!!! Please please!!!


----------



## Mrs. Edwards (Nov 14, 2003)

I had this happen about a week ago. I emailed the WAHM, told her the issue, and I sent it back. She replaced it (but not with the same colors but that didn't really matter to me) but she did include a freebie, and a discount off my next order. The replacement was still a little less than perfect but better than the first, and I was kind of tired of dealing with it because of some other things we've had come up so I'm keeping it. I mean it's fully functional and all and the fit of it is great and the fit of the freebie as well. The WAHM was super nice, but seems to me that my experience was shared with so many others...IF we're talking about the same one. And, I think we are. Odd that we're all having problems.

But, she did go out of her way to rectify the situation, and I thought that was awfully nice of her.

**ETA more details.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrs. Edwards*
I had this happen about a week ago. I emailed the WAHM, told her the issue, and I sent it back. She replaced it (but not with the same colors) but she did include a freebie, and a discount off my next order. The replacement was still a little less than perfect but better than the first, and I was kind of tired of dealing with it so I'm keeping it. I mean it's fully functional and all. The WAHM was super nice, but seems to me that my experience was shared with so many others...IF we're talking about the same one. And, I think we are. Odd that we're all having problems.

is she an up and comer?


----------



## lori810 (Feb 3, 2004)

Could someone PM me too? I've had similar issues and wondered if it was an isolated incident, thanks!


----------



## Maeve (Feb 21, 2004)

Is it a somewhat new wahm who has just recently been raved about?


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

My situation was a couple months ago, so I am pretty sure we are not talking about the same person... but after just letting the items sit for a week (didn't want to wash if the WAHM preferred me to return them)... I finally took pictures, gathered my nerves and emailed. She couldn't have been more kind about it. In my case, she not only refunded all my money but told me to keep everything.

I keep meaning to send her some money back b/c I feel like I stole her time, materials-money and shipping money. The other thought I've had is to sell the items, disclosing that they are 2nds, and send that money to her. They are fully functional... 2 items weren't what I thought I was getting (her website was confusing and has since been fixed), and the 3rd item we use, in spite of some sewing flaws.

And b/c she was so nice, I haven't left a review. I'm not completely sure what I'd say... still thinking I will sometime though.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maeve*
Is it a somewhat new wahm who has just recently been raved about?

yup shes new, and if you are thinking about who it is then you probably already know.


----------



## Ave'sFaves (Aug 25, 2004)

I'm in the process of returning something that was recently bought and raved about here....
...someone please please PM me....I am too curious


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

I want to know too...


----------



## MamaTT (Aug 29, 2003)

I actually just sent something (that was meant for a friend no less!) back to be fixed and it wasn't all fixed when it showed up again. And it took forever. I am considering asking for a refund this time. WWYD?

In my case it was not a new WAHM.


----------



## Maeve (Feb 21, 2004)

I really wish I knew if everyone was talking about the same person!


----------



## lori810 (Feb 3, 2004)

Is there somewhere people can post about these issues without fear of reprocussion or their posts being pulled? Seems a shame we all have issues and don't feel comfortable mentioning anything...


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lori810*
Is there somewhere people can post about these issues without fear of reprocussion or their posts being pulled? Seems a shame we all have issues and don't feel comfortable mentioning anything...

i think the reviews board subforum is the only place here on MDC

there was a yahoo group but dont remember the link.


----------



## MamaTT (Aug 29, 2003)

Yeah, I really think it would be a great public service to leave honest reviews, which is what I intend to do when I decide WHAT to do. Sigh.


----------



## nmanville (Feb 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lori810*
Is there somewhere people can post about these issues without fear of reprocussion or their posts being pulled? Seems a shame we all have issues and don't feel comfortable mentioning anything...

What I dont understand is why when you post a review it is read over first and them posted or not depending on what the MDC higher powers say. I think all reviews should be posted if it is not a blatant, screaming, rage posting just to blow off steam.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

I left an honest review, well it was a post here, but it was my opinion on the product I am talking about. I really like it and think it was a good purchase for the money, I think it was more of a dissapointment getting it and it having a defect. I think if it was listed in the description I still would have boughten it, but it was an unwelcome suprise, though she has been EVER so gracious to fix it, and I actually will buy from her again if I ever have any extra money for it, LOL


----------



## amym72 (Jun 14, 2003)

I think I know who you all are meaning but could someone please PM me just so I can be sure? I am planning on buying from alot of different WAHM's in the near future and don't want to be disapponted either.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Serves me right for not paying attention to you guys when you rave about someone.Now I have no clue who you are all talking about







:

Also if she is new I would cut her some slack and maybe not post her name all over the place.I think most WAHMs improve their products over time.I am sure after being contacted by several people she will work harder to fix the problem.It is hard starting out and making mistakes that are posted everywhere permently.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*

Also if she is new I would cut her some slack and maybe not post her name all over the place.I think most WAHMs improve their products over time.I am sure after being contacted by several people she will work harder to fix the problem.It is hard starting out and making mistakes that are posted everywhere permently.

Totally, I mean she is VERY new, we should expect a few glitches, dont all WAHMs have glitches? Even FM had glitches with their nightlights at first, I think it comes with the territory.

(the only thing I did notice was that I dont think she ever had any *real* testers, people apart from her to let her know stuff, so it is kinda like we are her testers.)


----------



## nmanville (Feb 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
Also if she is new I would cut her some slack and maybe not post her name all over the place.I think most WAHMs improve their products over time.I am sure after being contacted by several people she will work harder to fix the problem.It is hard starting out and making mistakes that are posted everywhere permently.

The WAHMs name/Business has not been posted in this thread at all. Also, I am Stephs IRL friend and have seen the dipe. I hate to be the mean one here, but the many flaws on this dipe are BLATANT and IMO unacceptable in a dipe that was sold as a first quality when it should have been marked as a second, or better yet a third.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nmanville*
The WAHMs name/Business has not been posted in this thread at all. Also, I am Stephs IRL friend and have seen the dipe. I hate to be the mean one here, but the many flaws on this dipe are BLATANT and IMO unacceptable in a dipe that was sold as a first quality when it should have been marked as a second, or better yet a third.

I know her name was not posted here but pming it around everywhere , it spreads and it is the same as posting it here basically.

And I stick by my belief that whoever she is will I am sure be improving things ASAP.Especially if she sees this thread.


----------



## Ackray (Feb 11, 2004)

Just so everyone here knows... I have not PM'd anyone in this thread who asked to be PM'd about it because I feel terrible for the WAHMama. I have replied to the many many moms who have PM'd me asking if it was this specific WAHM that I am having problems with, and I have responded to only a few of the people who have PM'd me asking who it was.

I don't like being made to feel bad about this. I don't want to lie to or ignore the people who are concerned for their own diaper buying safety, and ask me specifics about it.

When I posted my OT, I really just wanted advice on how to go about dealing with my diaper dilema.

Sigh.

Editing to add... That I comletely agree that she will be doing everything to improve the concerns that have been raised and make her business perfect.


----------



## sspmhm (Mar 25, 2003)

Don't feel bad, Mama. Good luck getting it resolved!


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ackray*

When I posted my OT, I really just wanted advice on how to go about dealing with my diaper dilema.

Sorry to have gotten sort of off topic in the thread.

I think you should email her, you are not alone in this, I can think of a few people who have had problems. But she has been very kind to help fix them.


----------



## saharasky (Dec 20, 2002)

I doubt anyone is pm'ing the name around ... well I hope not anyways and you certainly shouldn't feel badly for starting this thread Stephanie.

As for what to do ... you have 3 options as I see it.

Keep the diaper and forget about it (like me).

email the wahm with a complaint and keep the diaper.

email the wahm and ask for a replacement or a refund.


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saharamama*
I doubt anyone is pm'ing the name around ... well I hope not anyways and you certainly shouldn't feel badly for starting this thread Stephanie.

As for what to do ... you have 3 options as I see it.

Keep the diaper and forget about it (like me).

email the wahm with a complaint and keep the diaper.

email the wahm and ask for a replacement or a refund.

I would add #4: email the WAHM and ask her how she'd like to handle the situation. All of the original 3 make the buyer the agent responsible for decision making. In my case, I email the WAHM and specifically said I was confused at how to handle the situation and could we find a resolution together. Then the WAHM made a decision for both of us, that was truly much more in my favor. But I didn't seek specific action originally... just wanted to get things on the table.

It sounds like this Mama in this case really wants to make things right with people, so I'd let her be involved in the resolution. (and its not the same as in my case--- although same scenario of new Mama starting business and it got too big on her quickly and that led to some poor sewing decisions)


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

yes a #4 is good, that is how I handled it, well I mentioned my problem and then gave her a little advice on how to fix it(serge before snapping so it doesnt snag) and she was the one to offer.

I hope this all gets fixed


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

I am sorry if I implied that the OP should feel bad for starting this thread.That is not what I meant at all.It was more of the I need to know who it is so I don't buy from her that was making me feel bad for the WAHM.I guess I am just sensitive because I have been in her shoes before.I'll shut up now







:


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Contact the Wahm, if she has fixed the problems with others I am sure you would not be treated any differently. If she does not fix the problem then post a review on the review boards. Give her a chance to make it right for you. Whether she is an old wahm or a new wahm she deserves to have a chance to make it right.


----------



## Lauira (Dec 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamingMama*
Contact the Wahm, if she has fixed the problems with others I am sure you would not be treated any differently. If she does not fix the problem then post a review on the review boards. Give her a chance to make it right for you. Whether she is an old wahm or a new wahm she deserves to have a chance to make it right.

I totally agree. We all make mistakes, but it is how we address them that matters. It sounds like she is trying to make everyone happy.


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

OK, this won't be the most popular response so here goes:

I think that a big part of the problem is the hyena factor. You know, the announcement of instock, the race to the store, and the race through checkout. It matters not if anyone had every seen one IRL. Just because it is instock is perfect reason as any to grab one. That causes the WAHM to hit the ground running, so to speak. She hasn't had time to perfect her sewing skills or her design. Most of the more popular WAHMs didn't have these conditions. They started their businesses slowly and continuously improved until they had a superior product.

This isn't the first time that this has happened and it certainly won't be the last. I see too many raves for new products that simply have not been tested long enough. I think that our words should not lead others into making errors that they might not had made. So my words of advice are:

Caveat Emptor, my dear hyena friends, Caveat Emptor

So while this new WAHM will have to go back and rectify her issues, it would have been a whole lot easier to fix a couple of problems, rather than dozens.


----------



## lifetapestry (Apr 14, 2003)

I am not trying to suggest that anyone posting in this thread has done anything wrong in any way, but I do want to say two things.

First, to the OP-- your transaction between you and any WAHM stands alone, and by that I mean that it doesn't matter whether 400 other people have raved about her products or not. If you are unhappy with the quality of the product, you may feel free to tell her so and why. It's about you and the product you received (which may or may not be representative of the product other people received), and it's between you and her. Please, everyone-- when you have issues about a WAHM product, please feel free to bring them to her attention. It's okay to post about them too, but I'd say the vast majority of WAHM's will be extremely nice in this situation, and I'm pretty sure that no one will get physically hurt or maimed in this process.

Second, I'm concerned about what I percevied as a Diapering Review Underground that has developed here at MDC. I've seen numerous threads that all go like this, with issues with an unnamed wahm or her product. Then 43, 675 people post to ask that they be PM'd with the name of that WAHM, and who wouldn't want to know? It's usually quite easy to uncover without PMing-- here, I simply searched for SEEPAE's posts, and found what I was looking for in 2 or 3 clicks. And other times something similar has happened less dramatically-- where someone has reported sort of out of context in a thread that an unnamed WAHM once said something outrageous or did something outrageous, and I can see the PM's flying after that.

The reason why this concerns me is because I feel that the formal Diapering Reviews forum has become a joke, or maybe just a place to post how much you like something as you view it from the box, while there are product and service issues that go unreported, except in nameless posts or PM's. I don't mean to demean the many people who have posted serious and substantial reviews in the DP forum, because I've read many of them, and I really appreciate the time that people have taken to honestly and fairly evaluate a product. But I'm just feeling that there is a problem when people can't honestly talk about problems they have with a product (which, by the way, are perfectly in line with the rules in this forum, only "customer service" issues are off limits here, but OK in the review forum).

This also fits quite consistently with the other phenomenon that I have also observed, which is anytime you say anything remotely un-rah-rah or even (gasp) negative, other people will post and flame away at you. I feel this isn't a place where you can actually post honest feelings about a product without risking that other people will see this as some kind of personal attack on whatever WAHM you are talking about.

I'm really not trying to write one of those posts that criticize this entire board, and I'm not trying to put anyone on the defensive or to feel bad about what they post. If you've hung around here long enough, you can often "read between the lines" about certain products and avoid purchasing them. But if you're a relative newbie, you could easily get suckered into buying a bunch of stuff that is just plain BAD, and then you can enjoy trying to sell it on the TP with everybody else. I just wish, frankly, that people would feel more free to state honestly and fairly that X dipe that they received has a flaw, without doing it indirectly.

I understand the concern about not wanting to possibly negatively impact someone's business. But it's not your speaking honestly about a product that will hurt someone's business, but the simple fact that they have put a substandard product out there in the market.

Okay, end of lecture. I'm really frustrated about this today.

Karla


----------



## lori810 (Feb 3, 2004)

I agree Karla! I'd love to have some honest reviews on products - not just this situation in this thread but diapering and c/s at large. Seems either people don't feel free to do so, or maybe the posts get deleted? Is that true?


----------



## nmanville (Feb 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lifetapestry*
I feel this isn't a place where you can actually post honest feelings about a product without risking that other people will see this as some kind of personal attack on whatever WAHM you are talking about.

Your entire post was well said, but this in particular I feel rings true. I have seen posters say they werent happy with something and get jumped all over! It isnt fair IMO. If a wahm has a bad product it isnt YOUR fault so why should you be made to feel bad? Also it doesnt mean you think the WAMH is bad, just the dipe you got was not up to snuff. KWIM?


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

Very well said lifetapestry. Not something a lot of people want to hear, but I'm glad someone said it.


----------



## gamom (May 27, 2004)

to do would be to contact the WAHMand let her know your concerns.

I got a dipe once that when I washed it, it started to unravel and look like I had it for years and not just washed it for the first time. I contacted the WAHM told her about it...a few days later I got a new dipe in the mail.

So I would contact the WAHM first to see how she would fix the problem.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

I giggle a little every time I read 'WHAM'.... :LOL

So thank you to any mama (there are several who regularly mis-type WAHM to be the funnier looking acronym) who does this because it always cheers me up a little!


----------



## nym (Sep 6, 2003)

I totally agree with Karla. I don't understand why there has to be PMs about a product. I don't understand why you can type out that you got ABC product and the sewing was crappy. I want to know these things. I don't want to wait until she is proved herself by fixing things, and I don't see why I have to go and play detective to find out. If a car repair shop opened up and I went there and they did a crappy job, then I would tell other people that they did a crappy job.
I am all about supporting mamas, but I am a consumer, and I want to spend my momey on what I want to spend it on. I want all the facts. This is not about customer service, this is about quality, and I hate that it is all about PMs here to find out the information. Post a review, and if you post a thread like this, then you should post who it is as well, instead of making people ask.

JMHO


----------



## jennay (Mar 20, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lifetapestry*
This also fits quite consistently with the other phenomenon that I have also observed, which is anytime you say anything remotely un-rah-rah or even (gasp) negative, other people will post and flame away at you. I feel this isn't a place where you can actually post honest feelings about a product without risking that other people will see this as some kind of personal attack on whatever WAHM you are talking about.

I'm really not trying to write one of those posts that criticize this entire board, and I'm not trying to put anyone on the defensive or to feel bad about what they post. If you've hung around here long enough, you can often "read between the lines" about certain products and avoid purchasing them. But if you're a relative newbie, you could easily get suckered into buying a bunch of stuff that is just plain BAD, and then you can enjoy trying to sell it on the TP with everybody else. I just wish, frankly, that people would feel more free to state honestly and fairly that X dipe that they received has a flaw, without doing it indirectly.

Karla

ITA with this. I am so reluctant to write a negative review for the above reason, but then I feel guilty because I know others may try the product and basically waste their money. Plus I am becoming more hesitant to try new things because I cannot be confident I have read balanced reviews and I don't want to get stuck with a product I can't use and really can't sell.


----------



## nmanville (Feb 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nym*
I don't understand why you can type out that you got ABC product and the sewing was crappy. I want to know these things. I don't want to wait until she is proved herself by fixing things, and I don't see why I have to go and play detective to find out. If a car repair shop opened up and I went there and they did a crappy job, then I would tell other people that they did a crappy job.
Post a review, and if you post a thread like this, then you should post who it is as well, instead of making people ask.
JMHO

2 things (someone please correct me if I am wrong!)

1-I TOTALLY agree with the car analogy. I am sorry but as much as I want to support WAHMs , I am too poor to be spending my money on crap. People need to be honest. I am sorry, but I feel that a WAHM that starts a business sewing dipes should be ABLE TO SEW! Hey call me crazy. And you shouldnt have to have a first quality "fixed" because a WAHM hasnt worked out the bugs yet. That is why you have testers first, and have the option to sell things as seconds. KWIM?

2-I think due to MDC rules we arent allowed to post the name on the public forum.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 20, 2004)

It's usually quite easy to uncover without PMing-- here, I simply searched for SEEPAE's posts, and found what I was looking for in 2 or 3 clicks.

******************************

Unfortunately, I am a doofus and after searching for 20 minutes have not found whatever it was that you found in just a few clicks....

I would like to know who has 2nd or 3rd quality dipes for 1st quality prices. I haven't gone hyena yet, but now I'm afraid to even try since I can't afford to lose $. I'm already out $26 for a cover that couldn't be closed. The original cover cost and the $6 it cost to send it back to be fixed. It's been weeks and I haven't been able to use the cover yet, since I haven't gotten it back! I haven't seen the WAHM business mentioned here on MDC so I assume it's not her... If the closure is still sub standard when I do get it back I'll be sending it to someone else to fix and leaving a bad review here and at Diaper Pin. Even if she fixes it well, my reviews will be tempered by how much extra I spent on shipping and how long I waited for it. BTW, the cover is gorgeous!!!


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stevie*
I would like to know who has 2nd or 3rd quality dipes for 1st quality prices.

they arent first quality prices, they are just seconds being sold as first for a cheap price from the start.


----------



## mum2tori (Apr 7, 2003)

I have watched it happen for over 3 years in CDing. Honest reviews. Why is it so difficult to get one? Why are people so "scared" to post the truth?

Because you get ripped apart or it gets deleted.









You get told you are trying to destroy a WAHM's business, you are taking sales away from her... I've had so many friends (and myself included) post an honest review and get attacked by the WAHM (often through PMs or emails), friends of the WAHM, people that like the product, the list goes on. Honestly, it is VERY difficult to get a negative preview posted anywhere (message board wise). A few of the review boards work but don't negatively review one of the WAHMs involved in it... it will disappear.










I agree, my money is hardearned. I shouldn't have to wait for the WAHM to get the "kinks" worked out of her design or sewing if I'm not a tester. And I HAVE been a tester for several people so I know what it takes to do that. If an item is going to be sold as a first quality, it should LOOK like a first quality. If the WAHM can't deliver a first quality product, she needs to keep trying until she can and then open for business. I've seen so many new diapering WAHMs come and go. Too many people think it will be an easy way to make money... sew and sell diapers. Unfortunately it isn't. It takes a lot of time and energy to produce a quality product. Too many people try to make them and don't necessarily have the sewing skills.







:

I did figure out who SEEPAE is talking about (not positive its the same as the OP) and I've never dealt with her so I'm not saying anything against her specificly. My comments are in general and about my past experiences.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 20, 2004)

I fianlly figured it out as well...


----------



## Sisyphus (Mar 26, 2003)

This is my pet peeve here, and elsewhere in the dipe world as well... you CANNOT post an honestly negative review here without having to sanitize it to the point that it is no longer negative.

I wonder if we all started posting honest reviews at Epinions (who won't remove or edit them for being negative, etc.) if we'd FINALLy have an honest resource to look at??

What do you think?? Would using epinions work for diapers??

Lo


----------



## nym (Sep 6, 2003)

I was thinking about that. If a WAHM wants to run a business, and she pays taxes and expects people to buy her products, then we should treat her as a business. That means no mollycoddling and hurt feelings and people PMing you for posting a negative review. Don't open a business if you can't handle all of the concerns of being a business. This is not an elitist clique, and if you think it is, and if you want to only have happy friends who don't tell you that your product is not what people want to spend thier hard earned money on, then don't do it.

I'm so sick of the whole bad service, crappy product, no one talks about it and lets the newbies get burnt thing. This is my money I am spending, and I have the right to know what is crap out there. Whether or not it hurts some WAHM.

JMHO of course, flame away


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Quote:

think that a big part of the problem is the hyena factor. You know, the announcement of instock, the race to the store, and the race through checkout. It matters not if anyone had every seen one IRL. Just because it is instock is perfect reason as any to grab one. That causes the WAHM to hit the ground running, so to speak. She hasn't had time to perfect her sewing skills or her design. Most of the more popular WAHMs didn't have these conditions. They started their businesses slowly and continuously improved until they had a superior product.









I do not think anyone understands how much one little post can effect a WAHMS business.....most WAHMs I know count on the money from their product to keep the family running. That being said I think it is great that we have such a strong community to talk with.
But when you are posting and letting it all hang out, remember WAHMs read these boards too....


----------



## Danahen (Feb 1, 2004)

Very interesting thread. First, hugs to the wahm in question here. Hang in there and keep trying!

Secondly, I am all for honest reviews too. I think that customers should feel free to share their complete experience with the wahm they are reviewing ("great customer service, product had flaws-give examples, wahm fixed problem, fast shipping"...etc. I don't think a negative review has to be soo negative. Honesty doesn't have to be brutality! :LOL. I would most definately want my own customers to review honestly because it helps me help customers. It hurts, and we do take it personally (most of us do... since it's just US doing the whole business, not a corporation), but we can learn from it. In addition to honest negative reviews, I think many positive buying experiences go completely unnoticed. It's only natural... if you were satisfied, nothing in particular stood out, why post a review? Your too busy- that's my excuse.. .then you get a bad egg and that's all you can think about, kwim? Reviews are just that.. so review honestly and try to remember to do so if it was a smooth transaction as well as a bad one.
That said, I think reviews belong in the review section.


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Thanks Karla! I have felt that way for a very long time. I know that some of these wahms are supporting their families with these online businesses, but I have a family to feed too. I have purchased at least a few diapers that I felt were substandard and I did nothing for fear that I would hurt somebody's feelings. These flawed diapers sit unused on a shelf....can't sell them on the TP. I know its my own fault for not returning the diapers, but this wahm business is tricky. Some of the wahms in question were friends...either through this board or another I ocasionally visit.

My only issue is this...if you open an online business, don't you expect that not everybody will be happy with the product? If one person (or 2, or 3) write a negative review on a product that some others DO like...won't those others post positive reviews? Then, in the end, you'll have to just use your own judgement and live and learn like everybody else? I mean, if EVERYBODY has something negative to say, the business won't go far (and it probably shouldn't). Even very successful diaper wahms have negative reviews out there (just take a look at fuzzi bunz). Ok, I'm done rambling now


----------



## Danahen (Feb 1, 2004)

Quote:

If one person (or 2, or 3) write a negative review on a product that some others DO like...won't those others post positive reviews?
Actually, no, they don't all post positive reviews publically. I, personally, recieve most of my positive reviews from emails sent to me by customers once their item(s) have arrived. Just wanted to clear that up.


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Almost every time I have seen a negative review it is followed by positive reviews by loyal patrons...just my observation.


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

i find the diaperpin to be a more reliable source for reviews. nak


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

_Please use the Diapering Reviews forum to place customer service reviews of WAHM businesses.

_

_Quote:_

Reviews of personal customer service issues with WAHM businesses. Discussions along this line, whether positive or negative, are not permitted on the Diapering Forum and will be removed if found. We now offer two outlets for this type of review in our FAQs and Resources Sticky and also, in our WAHM Diaper Review Forum We expect those resources to be utilized for the benefit of our members for their review and feedback needs, selecting whom they do business with and in sharing their WAHM experiences with others.
_In keeping with the Diapering Forum Guidelines, please refrain from asking for other users to PM you.

_

_Quote:_

Replies such as "PM me" or "I PMed you" in response to discussion questions are not appropriate and can result in the removal of PM privileges. If you do not have appropriate experience and advice to share directly in the discussion thread please refrain from posting a reply for off board purposes. Certainly a member can PM another member in response to a thread, but posting so is unnecessary.


----------

